# Win2k Server Freigaben kopieren



## Scorp (11. Dezember 2003)

Tach allerseits!

Ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich habe vor einen neuen W2k Fileserver in meine Domäne zu hängen, da bisher die Userdaten und Freigaben wild auf 3 Server verteilt sind (ich wars nicht  ).
Nun möchte ich aber von dem einen Windows 2000 Server die Verzeichnisse mit Freigabe und Berechtigung kopieren, wenn möglich.
Unter NT gab es da noch das Tool "scopy" welches aber im Windows2000 Recource Kit meines Wissens nichtmehr enthalten ist...

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen....

!


----------

